# Monster HF Tool



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well bit the bullet a week ago and decided I really like doing Hollow Forms. As you can see from a couple I posted including in the contest. So I am gearing up to hit it hard and heavy. I have the Kelton Hollow Form tools both the 5/16" and 5/8" for freehand but want to do some bigger stuff. So I bought the Monster Hollowing Rig from Randy Privett. It is a captured system like the Jamieson Rig but come with extra cutter, scrapers and a swan neck tool. It is also laser guided so when you get into the deep big hollow forms you won't come thru the side. Also had him make me a new tool rest out of 1" round steel. Should help with the movement of the tool. Anyway here are some preview pictures and will take more when I get it mounted on the lathe. He custom builds these to your lathe.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

By the way some of you other turners on here I would like to hear and see some of your toys....errrrrrr I mean tools and such.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

When I first saw this, I thought... 
"Oh Harbor Freight is selling that stuff now..."
I had no idea that there was another HF!   

That looks like quite a sophisticated set of tools...

... not really how they are used... but I'm sure they perform a fancy function... yes?

More fun, eh?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Bernie, hope to see some serious hollow forms soon! You will have to take some pics of the rig all set up and in action with and a shot of the laser in use would be cool! Can't make a funnel with that thing.... well I probably could...lol. 

Corey


----------



## Steve Russell (Feb 22, 2007)

*Looks like a nice set of hollowers...*

Hello Bernie,

It looks like you have a really nice set of hollowers. I have not used those particular tools before (I have the following hollowers: Oneway, Kelton, Woodcut, Don Pencil, Sorby, Jordan, Jamieson and Trent Bosch), let me know how they work out for you.  You can never have enough tools!

Take care and all the best to you and yours!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright Bernie.... you have had those new toys for 2 days now and I'm still waiting to see a HF out of you


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Alright Bernie.... you have had those new toys for 2 days now and I'm still waiting to see a HF out of you


Nope don't have it yet as it is still in the making. They should ship the end of this month I think on the 28th. Randy Privett is making it plus a new round steel tool rest for it. I tell ya I am sitting on pins and needles waiting. I got a hunk of Rock Maple from John Hart that is 10 X 10 X 12. That should make a awesome HF. It will be posted when done.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just a update. The Monster HF tool is shipping tomorrow. I have 8 pieces of wood for Hollow Forms waiting. I just got some walnut burl from John Hart 8 X 8 X 12 with some awesome figure and burl to it. Should make some awesome Hollow Forms.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sweet Bernie. The chips will be a flying man! Get all those clock jobs all finished and your home free buddy!

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Steve Russell said:


> Hello Bernie,
> 
> It looks like you have a really nice set of hollowers. I have not used those particular tools before (I have the following hollowers: Oneway, Kelton, Woodcut, Don Pencil, Sorby, Jordan, Jamieson and Trent Bosch), let me know how they work out for you.  You can never have enough tools!
> 
> Take care and all the best to you and yours!


I will let you know. It is a very heavy built unit. It should last me my lifetime. I also have the Kelton 5/16" and 5/8" hollowers for free hand. Anyway got it the Monster in and will hopefully being in use this weekend.


Bernie


----------

